# looking up someone in Nicosia



## rocket3001 (Apr 24, 2009)

Does any one know a Symeon Michael Symeon in Nicosia?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Have you tried looking in the telephone book for Nicosia? There are English and Greek versions. Is the spelling of his name correct?


----------

